# oneway termite tool



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

so does anybody have or have they used the termite tool?

i was thinking about getting one for doing inside hollowing in both kiln dryed and green wood.

this would be cross grain and end grain turring.

Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

I don't have one or used one but the links below may help,How To USED One and a review on them.

Just a show and tell post so the other members can see what a Termite Tool is.

TERMITE WOODTURNING TOOL EXCELS AT END GRAIN HOLLOWING 

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/termitervu.html

http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/fullpres.exe?partnum=106-334

http://www.amazon.com/Oneway-Manufacturing-Termite/dp/B000FLRTP8

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=tools-term-multi



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It's on my Christmas list. I read Tom's review and also a review in Woodturning and Design magazine. I think it will fit my bill. 

Corey


----------

